# Please vote for my icon design "Tito & his tin-friends"



## tintoy (Apr 8, 2003)

Hello,

it's me Tintoy Chuo,
& i'll like to ask for a little help from you,
i'll like you to vote for my icon design in the Pixelpalooza 2003 contest by IconFactory.com,
& it started today until 12th April 2003, so if possible, hurry~


it's just 3 very simple steps process, here is how:

STEP 1> goto this webpage:
http://www.iconfactory.com/pp_listing.asp?category=OSX

STEP 2> enter your e-mail address & press "Start Voting"

STEP3> now, start to give points to all icon set,
the rule is: you have to give point to all the set, if you like it give it 10 pts, if you don't like it, give it 1 pts.

so if you like my icons OSX72- "Tito & his tin-friends", i'll be very happy you could give me a 10 pts (& give the rest of them just 1 pts) 

Done! that's it.




OK, thank you if you can have time to vote for me (before 12th april),
& it will be great if you could pass this e-mail to you friends to vote for me too 
double thanks to u!!


If u want to find out more about Tito & his friends, goto:
www.actiontintoy.com/tito/

once again, thank you for much,
keep in touch my friend & all the best to u too.



cheers,
Tintoy Chuo


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 13, 2003)

I don't see how to do STEP 2... I don't see anything that looks like it will let me vote...


----------



## azrad (Apr 14, 2003)

aaww... sorry pal...

it's already Apr 14 here... cause i just join the MacOSX forum...

btw, nice icon u got there... =)


----------



## tintoy (Apr 16, 2003)

Hi guys,

finally People's Choice Voting session is over,
thanks all of you who has voted for me, 
although i know i might not win anything (can't beat the brazilian, i think the whole country is voting for him), but winning is not the main thing, seeing so much support from ppl all over the world, is something make me feel very very good.

thanks.

anyway, feel free to drop by Tito's site,
http://www.actiontintoy.com/tito/
am making more icons for him, try play around with them by "staking" on each other, is fun


----------

